# NEW HEAD UNIT QUESTION!!! please help!



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

has anyone installed a headunit that required a amp to power it?.. such as the alpine 7995?... i was told that i needed a amp which is fine... but the guy said i would have to replace all my speakers 2 because the amp would blow them?.... is he right?.. .. is there a way to just use the amp to just power the head unit and leave the speakers stock amped?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

kevmo said:


> has anyone installed a headunit that required a amp to power it?.. such as the alpine 7995?... i was told that i needed a amp which is fine... but the guy said i would have to replace all my speakers 2 because the amp would blow them?.... is he right?.. .. is there a way to just use the amp to just power the head unit and leave the speakers stock amped?


Ven 4.5 to interface and use your current speakers (for now  )

Check for my reply


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Ven 4.5 to interface and use your current speakers (for now  )
> 
> Check for my reply


i have no idea wat that means =*( my AIM is kevmo2316


----------



## 20ducks (Oct 28, 2003)

*Ven 4.5 to interface and use your current speakers*

Please translate>>>>???


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

20ducks said:


> Please translate>>>>???


Ven 4.5 is a converter that allows one to replace the HU and keep stock amp...there is Ven 4 for keeping stock HU and replacing the amp


----------

